# Stance for intermediate rider



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stance is really personal, it's not like anyone can tell you exactly what angles and widths are best. Not only do people have different preferences, they also are built slightly differently physically so what's comfortable for me isn't always comfortable for you. Just play around and change your stance up slightly until you find what you like. I personally go with 18 in the front, -9 or so in the back. If you ride switch a lot you might want a negative angle on your back binding.


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

try out different angles and see what works best for you. also, check how you walk, i always walk with a very slight duck stance (i dont walk like a spaz lol, everyone walks with a slight angle) and so when i board the most comfortable position for me is also duck


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What these guys said is good advice... I personally started with the typical 0 deg back, +18 or so front that everybody in the early 90`s started with. Over time I played around and ended up at -12 +12, then within the last few years I`ve gone to -9 +9.

I started my GF out on a modified duck stance, -3 +15 or so to get her started, and she switched to -9 +9 this year and likes it. One look at the various stances the pros use, and you can tell that it is a VERY personal thing and there`s no right or wrong as long as you don`t blow out a knee!!!


----------



## kruzzn (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Mate,

I'm from Aus too ! I started really duck footed with +15/-15 and just tweaked it as I went.. I ended up with 2 boards. One has the previous settings and the other has +15/-9.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

kruzzn said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I'm from Aus too ! I started really duck footed with +15/-15 and just tweaked it as I went.. I ended up with 2 boards. One has the previous settings and the other has +15/-9.


Look at all the Aussies on the forum atm , Im heading to perisher this weekend so look out LOL.
6'3" 105kg here, stance of 560mm centre to centre +18 -15.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

ETM said:


> Look at all the Aussies on the forum atm , Im heading to perisher this weekend so look out LOL.
> 6'3" 105kg here, stance of 560mm centre to centre +18 -15.


i hate looking at all the snow-reports and businesses during our summers, but its soo good when everyone complains about american snow ending, when our season begins (even though its about a 2-3 month season, looking back on the history of our snow falls)

15-/12+ stance??


----------



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

Shoulder position and back alignment have alot to do with your angles. A forward stance is easier on the knees if you like squaring off your shoulders, down mountain. Duck stances are good if your shoulders, back, and hip are more aligned- more "standing sideways" than down mountain- (not to referrence the walmart of snowboarding). This mostly affects your back knee as long as your front is set to +9 or more-

Even with a forward stance, you can still ride switch- especially if you shift more weight to the back foot, but its not ideal for switch.

I changed from duck to a forward stance this past season and its easier on my back knee- seems to work ok on the rails and boxes I hit, but I don't go into features switch at this point. 

People hate to do this- but you need to take the time and try as many angles as possible to figure out what works. Take a day and just change your angles around every other run or so- its worth it in the long run.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I used to rock -12/12 goofy, now I waffle a bit between -12/15 and -15/18. These are nice average freestyle stances. The benefit of having slightly more front pivot gives you nice forward kinetics, while riding switch it will force you to roll your back knee out (forcing better form), which helps too.

It IS all personal, but theres a couple reference points for ya


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Someone once told me when you are snowboarding you should ride as low as you can without breaking/bending at the waist... and then get lower... 

I rode +15/-15 centered at 23.5 inches about half of last season. The other half I rode +18/-15 centered at 23.5 in. These angles work for me. I am 5'9".

A general rule of thumb the winder your stance the lower you can get by flexing your ankles/knees. Also the more duck angle you set the lower you can get by flexing your ankles/knees. Try standing in your living room with your feet shoulder width apart pointing strait forward (just wearing regular shoes or barefoot it doesn't matter). See how low you can get by flexing your ankles and knees. Try not to bend at the waist. Try this again with a slightly wider stance and duck your feet out. You should be able to get noticeably lower.

I like the tip they provide about making sure your hips fit between your bindings.
How to Mount Snowboard Bindings: SnowProfessor - YouTube

How you set your bindings up can have a big impact on how low you can get while you are riding. Setting up a wider comfortable duck stance is a good foundation to solid riding, but it will also help you progress into switch.


----------



## kruzzn (Jul 5, 2011)

ETM said:


> Look at all the Aussies on the forum atm , Im heading to perisher this weekend so look out LOL.
> 6'3" 105kg here, stance of 560mm centre to centre +18 -15.


haha nice. I'm at Perisher every weekend pretty much! Last weekend it was pretty hot! I saw a lot of people just boarding in their T-Shirts lol


----------

